# Shoes for wiiiiide feet?



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

We got the size 14 & up crowd dealt with. Now what about those of us with EEE and EEEE width feet? My feet are American size 11-1/2 EEE. I need clipless shoes with a wide toe box.

Once upon a time I had a pair of Sidi Dominator Mega shoes that fit great, but I wore them out. Are the Sidi Mega shoes still wide enough for my clown feet? Any other suggestions?


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

Sandals are much more forgiving for wide feet. I use these:









Amazon.com: Exustar E-SS503 Bike Sandal, Black, 45/46 Euro or 11-12 US: Sports & Outdoors


Buy Exustar E-SS503 Bike Sandal, Black, 45/46 Euro or 11-12 US: Cycling - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

I've 10 EE and the standard shoes fit better than any I've tried. They also have Extra Wide widths. MTB - tagged "Wide" - Lake Cycling International BV


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, I wear 14EE and also used to wear the same model of Sidis as you. After many years of use, I ordered a new pair, same size and width and found, like so many shoes and sandals these days, that they'd gotten shorter, as in I needed to size up. The quality also seemed not as good as the old pair. Well, the next size up weren't in stock anywhere, so I picked up a pair of Shimano wides and so far so good. Definitely not as nice, but also not as flashy which I appreciate.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mountainfrog said:


> I've 10 EE and the standard shoes fit better than any I've tried. They also have Extra Wide widths. MTB - tagged "Wide" - Lake Cycling International BV


I have some Lakes and they allow me to wear my normal size in the wide version.
Not sure about the model I have but those shoes hold up.


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

Yow, the extra wide Lakes are all > $300. I'd want to try them on before I shell out that much for a pair of shoes.

For the record my current road shoes are Giro "HV", and they fit fine in length, but the outsides of both feet start to ache after about an hour in the saddle. Never again.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

You can email lake about your size and get support. I bought a pair, i don't have long feet but need a wide toe box. the fit was great but my middle 2 toes go numb. I have some insoles on order as I have high arches, hopeful that that fixes it.
the only other options are to phone and drive all over to try some on or get a set of Bont:s. My friend got a mold sent to her and they custom made a pair, yes it cost alot.





Bont Custom Cycling Shoes


Bont Cycling Custom




bontcycling.com


----------



## KidCharlemagne (Dec 11, 2012)

I am a 12 EEE. I had a couple pairs of Shimano MTB shoes in a wide width that I use on my road bike, and they're great. I have SPD 2-bolt pedals on the road bike as a result, which occasionally gets some odd looks on club rides, but I'm pretty happy with the arrangement. 

When I bought a Surly Disc Trucker in April for a major tour starting in September, I needed a shoe that was going to allow me to walk easily when I'm off the bike, for at least a couple miles a day. Not hike-a-bike but just walking around town when the bike is parked. 

My LBS, who I have a long relationship with, told me to try Specialized Rime 2.0's, which have Vibram soles and laces/BOA closures. They also have a more rigid mid-sole than the Rime 1.0's, which are a bit more flexible. We talked about the width issue, and my guy assured me that they're wider than usual, even though they're not marketed as "wide." He told me they'd be fully returnable if they weren't great, so I went for it (size 46 = US 12.5). To my great surprise, they are great. No feeling squished or pinched, even with laces dialed in nice and tight. I have about 500 miles on these shoes and no hot spots or anything like that. 

Yeah, I'd go for explicitly wide widths like Lake or some of the other alternatives mentioned upthred when possible, but sometimes regular models can work out. I think the trend is towards wider and wider foot boxes in standard models, especially when BOA closures allow people with narrower feet to cinch the shoes up tight.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I have wide duck feet and have had really good luck with Fizik mtn shoes. I also found the Specialized 2FO (cleat version) wide enough. Every other shoe I've had smashed my feet and was miserable after 10 miles.


----------



## Decoy20 (May 26, 2021)

Do you ride flats or clips?

When I was riding clipless, the Sidi Dominator 5 MEGA worked for me (size 45). Sidis MEGA lasts are EE to EEE and were one of the only clipless shoes that worked for me. They were incredibly stiff soled and great energy transfer. I don't run clips these days but kept them just in case! I'm pretty sure this model replaced those: MTB DRAGON 5 MATT MEGA - MTB - Sidi

These days I ride flats. Started with 5.10 Freerider classic and with the laces really loosened, they worked fine (awesome grip too) but the thick, padded tongue was driving me crazy. Also, when wet they get super heavy and barely dry overnight. I tried their Freerider Pro and could barely get my foot inside. No go on those.

I tried the Bontrager Flatline, SHIMANO SH-GR701, Ride Concepts Men's Livewire.....None of them worked for me.

Finally found Specialized 2FO Flat 1.0. They work! Lightweight design, nice neoprene insert to keep crud, rocks, mulch from sneaking into your shoes. Decent enough grip (not 5.10 level). And don't get waterlogged and can dry overnight.

Give them or the original 5.10 freeriders a shot if you're still looking for a flat pedal shoe. Otherwise Sidi MEGA last design for clips.

Lastly, I recommend ditching the insole of whatever you buy and put in a custom molded insole or Superfeet hockey carbon model (low profile) CARBON Pro Hockey. Makes a huge difference for me in comfort, energy transfer and avoiding footcramps. You can transfer to almost any other shoe with minor trim (if any). Machine washable.


----------



## Decoy20 (May 26, 2021)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I have wide duck feet and have had really good luck with Fizik mtn shoes. I also found the Specialized 2FO (cleat version) wide enough. Every other shoe I've had smashed my feet and was miserable after 10 miles.


@SingleSpeedSteven - What Fizik shoes are you using? I have the 2FO and like them as well. I see Fizik has a similar neoprene lined shoe Gravita Tensor and a non-lined Versor. Have you tried those yet? Mountain Bike Shoes for Men and Women - Fizik


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

Decoy20 said:


> Do you ride flats or clips?
> 
> When I was riding clipless, the Sidi Dominator 5 MEGA worked for me (size 45). Sidis MEGA lasts are EE to EEE and were one of the only clipless shoes that worked for me. They were incredibly stiff soled and great energy transfer. I don't run clips these days but kept them just in case! I'm pretty sure this model replaced those: MTB DRAGON 5 MATT MEGA - MTB - Sidi
> 
> ...


I'm a set-in-my-ways clipless rider. I agree with the insole suggestion, I've used other Superfeet insoles and they do make a big difference. Thanks.


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

I didn't have much luck making the rounds of the local bike shops in Silicon Valley. The only shoes I found locally that fit without pain were Giro Rincon, size 48, much to my surprise. Despite being 3 sizes larger than American 11-1/2 should be, they're not excessively long. And at $150 they didn't break the bank. I have yet to ride in them though.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I’ve heard Vans and DC BMX shoes will work really well too. Anyone use them? My local bike shoe selection is non existent but Vans and DC are readily available.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Brules said:


> I've heard Vans and DC BMX shoes will work really well too. Anyone use them? My local bike shoe selection is non existent but Vans and DC are readily available.


I have worn vans old schools for a long time. The more cushion skate style shoes are narrower. The old schools are not very stiff and do not have a replaceable insole so you can add in a stiffer orthotic. The waffle pattern isn't as good as the infinite grip of a purpose built flat shoe. That said they are comfy, you can get them in low, mid, and high top, they are cheap ish.

I have not tried the DC BMX shoes however.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I’ve read the pro shoes have replaceable in soles. Going to see if I can find some locally as I have a super wide foot (12.5 EEEE). Hopefully I’ll have some luck. If. Or I’ll have to start ordering 510 and Shimano shoes in several sizes to see what fits. No one local stocks much.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Brules said:


> I've read the pro shoes have replaceable in soles. Going to see if I can find some locally as I have a super wide foot (12.5 EEEE). Hopefully I'll have some luck. If. Or I'll have to start ordering 510 and Shimano shoes in several sizes to see what fits. No one local stocks much.


I have a 4E 10 and I would wear a 11 in the Vans old school, which would break in. I tried the Vans pro models and they were really narrow. I also tried the 5.10's impacts maybe but i have heard the freerider is wider but since Adidas bought them I would wager they have gotten narrower.

I ordered the Shimano GR7 and they were ok but there was a piece of sole that was under my instep due to my width that made me realize they would be uncomfortable after a stint. I ended up buying Ride Concepts as I tried them on in the store and they were ok but they have never relaxed and I can barely lace them or I have foot pain.

I say it a lot but if any company offered even a wide last they would make bank as all of us in oversized for width shoes would immediately buy a new pair of whatever they were hawking in the wide.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

FWIW I just found out you can get some versions of vans in a wide :Vans® Men's Shoes | Canvas, Slip-On & Skate Shoes

Authentic and slip ons. Maybe other Old School and hi tops will follow suit.


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

chucko58 said:


> Yow, the extra wide Lakes are all > $300. I'd want to try them on before I shell out that much for a pair of shoes.
> 
> For the record my current road shoes are Giro "HV", and they fit fine in length, but the outsides of both feet start to ache after about an hour in the saddle. Never again.


So after digesting the Lake site's info on sizes and widths - and there's a LOT of info there, much of it confusing - it turns out the "extra wide" shoes are starting from narrow hardcore-racer lasts, and are nowhere near Lake's widest.

I crunched the numbers and ordered a pair of MX176-X in European size 46 direct from Lake. With shipping they came to US$175. They're claimed to be 114mm wide, using a Sport wide last. To go wider in Lake's line, you have to go for the Competition wide last at 118mm in this size, and they start somewhere north of US$200.

Guess what - yep, the outside of my right foot complains after more than an hour if I pull the Velcro strap even remotely snug. So far the best I've been able to do is keep the Velcro strap slack and go easy on the BOA adjusters. And even then, I have to stop every so often and stretch out the shoe's upper around the tender spot.

I have a bike fit scheduled in a couple of weeks, my first ever. I wonder if the fitter will find something that's contributing to my aching feet?


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

chucko58 said:


> So after digesting the Lake site's info on sizes and widths - and there's a LOT of info there, much of it confusing - it turns out the "extra wide" shoes are starting from narrow hardcore-racer lasts, and are nowhere near Lake's widest.
> 
> I crunched the numbers and ordered a pair of MX176-X in European size 46 direct from Lake. With shipping they came to US$175. They're claimed to be 114mm wide, using a Sport wide last. To go wider in Lake's line, you have to go for the Competition wide last at 118mm in this size, and they start somewhere north of US$200.
> 
> ...


When i rode clipless I used Lakes wide in a larger size than normal. It was the closest I ever got to comfortable shoes and I used them until the tread came off (it was a BOA only version of this: MX 176 Wide - Lake Cycling International BV). I also used wide shimano lasts for my road shoes, the cheapest model I could find and they were adequate for width.

Shimano has a chart that indicates which last is used on what type of shoe (LAST TECHNOLOGY | SHIMANO APPAREL & ACCESSORIES) the volume tour last looks like it is used on a range of shimano shoes and is of a 2E width, which might be good for that with wider feet and sized up might accommodate those of us with really wide feet. I might have to order a pair to see if they fit better than what I have now.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I just ordered 2 pairs of the Specialized 2FOs. Hopefully one fits! I’ll post pics etc once I get them in a week or so.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Brules said:


> I just ordered 2 pairs of the Specialized 2FOs. Hopefully one fits! I'll post pics etc once I get them in a week or so.


Please do!


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I just picked these up in a local store. They are size 14 and I normally wear a 12.5 or 13 in wide. This 14 fit like a glove and plenty of room width wise. Toe box isn't too long as these seem to fit 1 size smaller than they say. I'll advise on the 2FOs when I get them Friday.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Got the 2FOs. The size 13 fits my size 12.5/13 EEEE foot really well. They seem to fit true to size vs the Bontragers that you need to size up a full size. I’ll post pics later.

Not sure which pair I’ll keep / like better. May end up keeping both for long term comparisons and in case one starts to rub or irritate me in a weird way. The Specialized seems to have a better bottom grip from first impressions. 

For reference my wear around tennis shoe is a Nike Pegasus 13 wide.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Today I tried on the following:

Pearl Izumi X-Alp Flow








X-Alp Flow Shoes


The Flow meets the needs of riders who want a shoe that performs well on the bike and can handle a season of abuse. Wide-set lacing allows a very adjustable fit and a lace lock keeps your shoestrings away from your drivetrain. The secret to this shoe’s success is the grippy performance rubber...




www.pearlizumi.com





Fabric back half, synthetic front. Too tight at the last lace where the front cap joins the sides.

Ion Scrub Amp:






Buy Scrub Amp MTB shoes for men & women online | MTB shoes | ION shop


ION Shoe Scrub Amp » Flat pedal MTB shoes for men & women with ankle protection » Order from ION ✔Free shipping ✔10% off ✔30-day returns




www.ion-products.com




Small volume, slightly less tight around the toes but still restrictive at the toe cap, laces interface.

I have a 9.5 4E-5E width right foot, and tried on the 10.5 in both. I suspect even an 11 wouldn't for width. I am currently using the Ride Concepts Livewire in Size 11 (Men's Livewire) and after a ride by myself have determined that they are just too uncomfortable to use, my feet went numb and then kept falling off the pedal.

At this point I will be going back to a vans Old school unless I can find something that works for my wide feet. Why can manufacturers do wide shoes? I don't get it.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I know right? I’ve heard the 5/10s are semi wide as well. The ones I posted about fit me well and I wear a 12-13 4e as well. Ben wearing the bontragers trying to break them in. Will start on the specialized soon.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Brules said:


> I know right? I've heard the 5/10s are semi wide as well. The ones I posted about fit me well and I wear a 12-13 4e as well. Ben wearing the bontragers trying to break them in. Will start on the specialized soon.


I threw some slim orthotics into my Ride Concepts yesterday and they were the least painful that I have felt. I realize now that they are lower volume than my forefoot requires and so they crush my phalanges and that gives me discomfort and eventually numbness and pain. I might have to take a knife to just where the laces end at the toes and open up that part a bit. the added volume by doing this coupled with the insoles might actually be the solution I need. Might get out some thread and a leather needle and sew up the cut so it doesn't continue to spilt. Gotta get some use out of these shoes. Fingers crossed some day there will be a wide last available!


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Ever consider using a shoe stretcher? Can get them on Amazon cheap. I may get one to help stretch one part that seems to rub my foot.


----------

